# Bin Neu hier



## Michael H. (8. Aug. 2006)

Moin,

wollte als "Neuer" mal kurz meinen etwas anderen Teich vorstellen:

Prämisse war, mit minimalem Pflegeaufwand und Filtertechnik, Spass an den Tieren zu haben

Teich wurde deshalb nach oben, d.h. aus der Erde gebaut und überdacht

Maße über alles ca. 7 x 3,5 x 1 Meter

Fischbesatz: Kois, __ Störe und Goldfische

Filtertechnik:
2 x OASE Biotec 5; 1 x OASE UV; 2 x Regentonne als Grobfilter; 1 x Pflanzbecken als " Biofilter "

Bilder sind im Album hinterlegt

Norddeutsche Grüsse
Michael H.


----------



## coconut (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo Michael!

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 


Also dein Teich gefällt mir schon auch, ist mal was anderes 
Die Ideen muss man(n) haben 

Ich hoffe, dass du dich gut hier zurecht finden wirst!

Liebe Grüße
aus der sonnigen Steiermark


----------



## kwoddel (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo Michael
Sieht ja ganz gut aus was du gebaut hast mal was ganz anderes , aber     hast du keine Angst das das Wasser im Winter nicht ein wenig zu kalt wird oder heizt du das Becken? Sind die Wände gedämmt? Desweiteren mit deiner Filteranlage wirst du auch nicht lange Spass dran haben, leider. Kommt natürlich auf deinen Fischbesatz an. Also ein paar Kleingkeiten würde ich noch ändern, sonst hast du vielleicht einmal ein Gau bei dir am Teich.


----------



## Kalle (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo,

warum ist das ganze überdacht ???

 

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## kwoddel (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo
Das mit der Überdachung ist eine perfekte Sache, du hast nicht den ganzen Tag die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung was zu Folge hat das du viele lange ekelige Pflanzen im Teich hast    desweiteren kann der gefiederte Freund nicht alles sehen.


----------



## Michael H. (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Moin,

danke auch für das Wilkommen.

@kwoddel:

Im Winter stelle ich die Technik ab, Schieber zu, und gut ist.  

Fischbesatz in Summe 20 Tiere
- 2 __ Störe, noch klein
- 16 Kois
- 2 goldene

Nein, isoliert ist der teich nicht. Ich meine, das die Luft zwischen Innen- und außenwand als Isolator reicht.

Wieso sollte ich Probleme mit der Technik bekommen ?

Norddeutsche Grüsse
Michael H.


----------



## kwoddel (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo 
Wie du stellst die Technik ab???? mach kein Sch....s !!!!     so was macht man nicht, du hast im Frühling dann ernsthafte Probleme. Aber da lese ein wenig im Forum,  sonst werden dir die Fragen hier beantwortet und was soll isolieren ? die Luft? Wenn sie genau so kalt ist wie der Rest? du kommst doch oben aus dem Norden da habt ihr doch mal schon eine steife Brise   
Also deine Filteranlage ist erheblich zu klein, viel zu klein und dann noch O...e    


Prämisse war, mit minimalem Pflegeaufwand und Filtertechnik, Spass an den Tieren zu haben


Also das kannste vergessen!!!!!!!!!! 

Aber wie gesagt lese erst mal ein wenig und dann reden wir weiter !!!!!!!


----------



## Michael H. (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Moin,

also, der Teich ist 2005 gebaut worden und läuft seit dem mit der minimalen Technik klasse.
Kaum Schmutz von Bäumen oder sowas, Algen garnicht.
Die Überdachung macht hier sicherlich auch eine Menge aus.
Die Technik lasse ich im Winter immer solange laufen, bis das Pflanzenbecken droht einzufrieren.
Im nächsten Frühling, Technik dran, einschalten und läuft, wie gesagt, bisher keine Probleme.

Ob meine Filteranlage zu klein ist, ist so meine ich, Ansichtssache.
Bei einem Fischbesatz von 20 Tieren auf ca. 20.000 Liter, ist zum einen eine Selbstreinigung des Teiches durch das Volumina gegeben, zum zweiten müssen es nicht zwingend technische Anlagen sein, die die Filterung übernehmen, es reichen auch Regentonnen für Grobschmutz, Blähton und ein Pflanzbecken. Wichtig ist hier, eine große Filterfläche zu erhalten.

Zudem gibt es Teichanlagen, bei denen auf weniger Volumen mehr Fische sich tummeln.
Das dort auch mit mehr und aufwendigerer Filtertechnik gearbeitet werden muss, leuchtet auch ein.

Zu der Isolierung:
Der Luftraum zwischen der Innen- und Außenwand ist sehr wohl als Isolator zu bezeichnen, da die Luft dort wärmer ist als die der Umgebung.

Im übrigen, Teiche die "herkömmlich" also in der Erde gebaut sind, frieren im Winter auch zu, sogar schneller als meiner.

Allgemein zur Filtertechnik:
Es gibt nicht wenige, die der Meinung sind, das die ganze Filtertechnik für die Fische nur einem nutzt, nämlich dem Händler, der sie verkauft.

Norddeutsche Grüsse
Michael H.


----------



## Charly (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

ungewöhnliche  Gestaltung. 
Jeder wie er mag, ich persönlich ziehe Teiche, Wassergärten, kleinste Tümpel einem Fischhaltebecken vor. Aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag... 
LG 
Charly


----------



## Charly (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

hab es noch mal lesen müssen, ja logo.. du hast keine Probleme mit Überhitzung , Algen, mit allen dem,was natürlich ist.. weil..?vielleicht weil dein Becken die reinste Kunstform ist?  
Freu dich halt an deinem Fischschwimmbecken und freu dich, dass kaum eine Libelle, ein Frosch, ein paar __ Wasserläufer dein Kunstwerk stören werden..

Iss doch auch schon was... ??

Charly


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo Michael,

Willkommen im Forum.
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Du mit den Biotec-Filtern so wartungsarm fahren kannst. Die Tonnen werden da wohl einiges rausholen, oder?
Ich habe selbst einen 18er Baujahr 2003. Das feine Screenex ist jeden zweiten Tag dicht, das grobe braucht etwas länger - dafür habe ich den Dreck dann in den Schwämmen. Die Rieselmatte unter dem Sieb habe ich vor Wochen rausgenommen- sie war jeden Tag dicht  
Trotzdem werden die Schwämme erst im Herbst gereinigt.
Wie sieht es bei Dir denn mit Pflanzen aus? Gar nichts drin? Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du unter "Selbstreinigung eines Teiches" verstehst? Aber Stickstoff- und Phosphatverbindungen werden nur durch Pflanzen abgebaut.

Die 1m Höhe/Tiefe.. ist das alles? Der Teich geht gar nicht in die Erde? Dann hätte ich schon Bedenken wegen der Auskühlung, auch wenn die Luftschicht etwas isoliert.
Viele verkaufte Filter nützen tatsächlich nur dem Händler, vor allem dann, wenn sie viel zu klein für den Teich sind. Aber wenn man ein nacktes Becken ohne jeden Bodengrund baut und dann auch noch viel füttern will.. dann braucht man eben einen Biofilter, weil die Bakterien sich ja irgendwo "hinsetzen" müssen um sich zu vermehren.


----------



## Michael H. (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Moin Annett,

also ich habe nach dem Bodenablauf die beiden Tonnen, in der ersten einen Strudel erzeugt, dort lagern sich die Feststoffe ab.
In die zweiten Tonne Flies reingestopft, wo eine weitere Filterung des Wassers stattfindet.
Danach fließt das Wasser in das Pflanzbecken, dies ist gefüllt mit Blähton und etwas __ Wassersalat ( andere Pflanzen folgen noch ). Von dort via Pumpe in die beiden Biotecs, einmal mit UVC, einmal ohne.
Die Filter der Biotecs säubere ich nur im Winter, ansonsten bleibt das System über das Jahr geschlossen.
Im Teich selber gibt es keine Pflanzen.

Es ist so, das die Überdachung sehr viel bringt. Veralgung oder "Grünung" des Wassers habe ich bis jetzt, 1 Jahr seit Start des Systems, nicht gehabt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Fragen ausreichend beantworten.

Grüsse aus dem Norden
Michael H.


----------



## kwoddel (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Hallo & Guten Morgen Michael
Also ich hoffe das alles soweit klappt wo ich nur Bedenken habe sind die Biotec ich habe sie auch mal in Betrieb gehabt und ;naja; vergessen wir es :? :? also da würde ich vielleicht als Biofilter vielleicht Japanmatten oder Helix oder Kaldness nehmen. Die Jahre werden es zeigen, man baut öfters am Teich um


----------



## Michael H. (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bin Neu hier*

Moin Kwoddel,

erzähl doch mal, was für Probleme die Biotecs bei dir gemacht haben ?

Wie groß der Teich ?
Wieviel Besatz ?
usw.

Ich habe mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, damit ich auch Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer erhalte.

Nur so Andeutungen, bringt mich da nicht weiter  

Grüsse aus dem Norden
Michael H.


----------

